# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Trasformazione da sas a ditta individuale

## tommy72

Buongiorno a tutti ... sas famigliare con 2 soci: papà accomandante e figlio accomandatario ... il papà vorrebbe uscire dalla società ... la trasformazione in ditta individuale è condizionata ad un atto notarile? o basta il recesso socio + non ricostituzione soci entro 6 mesi? ... la ditta individuale manterrà continuità contabile e fiscale dunque non avrà plusvalenze o altro in merito ad eventuali fabbricati intestati alla società? ... la ditta individuale avrà p.iva propria nuova diversa da quella della società? ... magari qualcuno ha già affrontato la casistica? grazie a tutti!!!  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## paolab

basta non ricostituire la pluralità
continuità contabile e fiscale
ah! attenzione! ci sono fabbricati.... mmmhhhh sul fabbricato ci saranno da pagare almeno le ipotecarie e catastali...
partita iva rimane la stessa 
ma non ti è possibile far entrare una persona magari all'1% e lasciare la sas?

----------


## tommy72

... secondo me la p.iva deve cambiare ... se il socio avesse già una p.iva non può averne 2 diverse ... !!! ... per l'immobile non vi sarebbero però emersione di plusvalenze? solo le imposte di trascrizione però sul valore di mercato??? ... si voleva arrivare a sciogliere la società in maniera indolore ... ?!?

----------


## tommy72

... risposte ulteriori? grazie!

----------


## Pincopallino

Perdona la risposta telegrafica.
La partita iva cambia. Per i valori fiscali c'è continuità. L'iva della società la mandi insieme alla ditta individuale (2 moduli). Per la cancellazione dipende dalla cciaa, così come per il subingresso nelle eventuali autorizzazioni amministrative. A Vicenza per un centro estetico abbiamo dovuto dare un atto di assegnazione dell'azienda alla ditta individuale. 
Per lo scioglimento è sufficiente la dichiarazione dei soci con la quale dichiarano l'insussistenza di attività e passività e il gioco è fatto.
Maggiori dettagli?

----------


## tommy72

... e se vi sono immobili intestati alla società?  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Pincopallino

Vanno assegnati

----------


## tommy72

... qui da noi in Trento le strade sono:
- cessione quote da socio uscente e rimanente
- assegnazione azienda da società a ditta individuale: unico modo per far passare in automatico le licenze
... non vi sono immobili
ai fini iva modello AA9/12 con compilazione quadro E barratura 1b ed indicazione p.iva società: in automatico viene cancellata la p.iva società e viene rilasciata una p.iva ditta individuale ... nelle note "trattasi di trasformazione impropria ... "
... diversamente se il socio rimanente volesse ad esempio già aprirsi un c/c ecc si potrebbe già da subito aprire la p.iva individuale e poi invece che chiederne l'apertura fare solo la variazione? penso no problem???
... ai fini cciaa farà tutto il notaio o entro 30 gg deposito trasferimento azienda modello TA?
... ai fini inail cessazione posizione soc + apertura pos ditta individuale
... centro impiego per passaggio dipendenti
... cli / for / banche: comunicaizone avvenuta variazione per subentri ecc
...  contratti locazione: 30 gg variazione ag entrate locatario ma subentro in toto nel contratto
???
modelli unico:
... atto in gennaio 2017: socio uscente non avrà RH per anno 2017 ... sarà tutto su socio rimanente all'atto scioglimento? periodo da 01.01 a data scioglimento: modello unico società persone con unico socio ... poi il socio superstite dichiarerà i redditi nel modello unico persone fisiche?
... il socio uscente dichiarerà solo eventuale plusvalenza da cessione quota?
...
mi sembra todos???
attendo presiose conferme?!  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------

